# cheap rubs.



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

are available in asda right now.

80ltr ones (high ones) for £5.

and a lovely one that is a bit smaller with a hinged lid and more opaque for £6.97.

just thought i would give a heads up to people. :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

guessing they're not RUB's though?


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Are they like these?
Really Useful 9 litre set of 4 boxes | Storage | ASDA direct


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

PACK OF 3 70LT 56CM MAXI PLASTIC STORAGE BOXES WITH CLEAR LID

they are more similar to them.

the ones in asda are 80ltr not 70ltr.

the hinged ones are 60ltr.

i thought they might be good for people wanting to house crickets, roaches etc.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Meko said:


> guessing they're not RUB's though?


they are still really useful if you need housing for beasties.


----------

